# Recent Surprises



## Brian2112 (Jul 19, 2019)

Dune 3. Thought it was just for the EDM crowd. Most badass sounding soft synth I’ve found yet. Yes, like hardware good!

Hive 2 was a lot better than I would have expected, and I expected a lot 

PhasePlant. Thought it was a gimmic just to sell you snap-ins. But Jesus, possibilities are endless. 

Vengeance Avenger. Does everything and does it better. 

Mux Modular. A must have tool. It’s like Reaktor but you can use any of your vsts or vst(i)s

Same with Freestyle. Graphic multi goodness. And with the whole bundle sample your vsts and they are automatically mapped to their nuance sampler. 

Melda Bundle - goodbye Waves plug-ins

Just some of my recent finds.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 20, 2019)

I like Hive better than Dune, but Dune is great and was a close second for that style of synth.

Just picked up mini synth x from XILS for $33 or so - quite a bargain for the cash of an 80s synth, if that kind of thing is on the “to get” list. The Casio CZ emus are decent, too.


----------

